# [Technik-Ratgeber] Action-Cam-Vergleich: Darauf müssen Sie bei Action-Kameras achten



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Action-Cam-Vergleich: Darauf müssen Sie bei Action-Kameras achten*

						Ob Skateboard-Stunts, Downhill-Biking oder Tauchen - es erfreut sich mittlerweile größter Beliebtheit, sportliche oder Freizeit-Aktivitäten aufzunehmen und die Videos mit seinen Freunden oder im Internet zu teilen. Damit die Aufnahmen gelingen, wird im Regelfall eine sogenannte Action-Cam genutzt. In unserem Action-Cam-Vergleich stellen wir Ihnen die beliebtesten Action-Kameras vor und erklären Ihnen, worauf es beim Kauf ankommt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Action-Cam-Vergleich: Darauf müssen Sie bei Action-Kameras achten*


----------

